# Why, why, why?



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 3, 2007)

Are the French Canadians so rude? I swear I have yet to meet one that was actually friendly and nice.   

And there are a lot of them in Texas RV Resorts. I walk my dogs past their little groups, all talking french, and nod or say hi and they just give you a look and continue talking to each other without acknowledging you even exist! I know I met with this while in Canada (Ontario) however, it really disturbs me to also have to put up with it in the US!  :angry: 


Well, I take that back I did meet and talk with one gentleman from Manitoba area that was nice. Maybe it's just the French Canadians that are not very friendly.


----------



## ARCHER (Mar 3, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

Hey Snowbird, relax.  Just be friendly, hellos, hi's, wave, etc., and let it go.  I have met both super nice "French" Canadians and some that are just not as friendly.  I try to be as friendly as I can and then I don't worry about it.  If you were in one of their campgrounds and it was 75% French Canadians, wouldn't you pehaps lean towards those other 25% maybe?  I might, but I'd still be friendly.   They are hard to understand and they know that, so they tend to communicate with those that understand them better.  Enjoy and relax, life is too short to worry like that......have fun......smile....


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 3, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?





> ARCHER - 3/3/2007  1:03 PM  Hey Snowbird, relax.  Just be friendly, hellos, hi's, wave, etc., and let it go.  I have met both super nice "French" Canadians and some that are just not as friendly.  I try to be as friendly as I can and then I don't worry about it.  If you were in one of their campgrounds and it was 75% French Canadians, wouldn't you pehaps lean towards those other 25% maybe?  I might, but I'd still be friendly.   They are hard to understand and they know that, so they tend to communicate with those that understand them better.  Enjoy and relax, life is too short to worry like that......have fun......smile....





Not worried, just puzzled. I always try to be friendly to everyone. I don't look down my nose at anyone. I believe everyone is equal. So, I guess it just frustrates me that there are people in this world who think they are better than others. A smile, a wave, a howdy-do goes a long way in promoting your country. Don't they realize they are the bad apple in the basket? I know whether I'm in Canada, Mexico, or the great United States of America, I treat everyone the same. I'm friendly to all even though I may not speak their language.

Maybe my parents just taught me better. Maybe a child of the fifties in the US just learned to be nice to people. **shrugs**. I'll continue to smile, wave, and say howdy-do and ignore the snobs who choose to stick their noses in the air.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 3, 2007)

RE: Why, why, why?

They flat don't like us and it's too bad the French Canadians don't stay in Canada.  Heck even the other Canadians don't like them and they don't like the other Canadians.  What do you want, they are French.  That says it all.  Boycott, boycott, boycott. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:     :bleh:  :dead:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 3, 2007)

RE: Why, why, why?





> DL Rupper - 3/3/2007  4:09 PM  They flat don't like us and it's too bad the French Canadians don't stay in Canada.  Heck even the other Canadians don't like them and they don't like the other Canadians.  What do you want, they are French.  That says it all.  Boycott, boycott, boycott. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:     :bleh:   :dead:











Well, actually now that you mention it we did talk to one guy (I forget where) and he was from Manitoba and he told us the french in Ontario and Quebec were the worse, but western Canada have very friendly people. Guess maybe this summer we might just given Manitoba a try and compare.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 4, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

Golly gosh Snowbird, you are getting really fancy with your icons/emots and rv signiture.  I'm jealous.  :clown:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 4, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?



Thanks DL. Glad you noticed.


----------



## utmtman (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

I have an internet community and my canadian members on more than one occasion have talked about how bad the french canadians can be towards everyone.  They are in a world of their own and treat anyone out side that area like garbage.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 5, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?



Well, like I said maybe I'll give Manitoba a try this summer and see how well I like it. I did love the terrain for sure. I bears and the moose were great to see also. Who knows, they mahy change my mind about the whole country.


----------



## seyhey (Mar 6, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

Hey Snowbird....from BC Canada here...and we dont like the french Canadians too much either...hahaha...anyways try the sunny Okanagan of BC lots'o' lakes..lots 'o'mountains and lots'o'camping...you are welcome here anytime...great camping....


----------



## C Nash (Mar 6, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

Met a French Canadian in Alaska while camping in Haines and he and his wife was a blast.  Had a great time and he was very friendly. Guess there are some in all nations that ruin our outlook at others. Never really bothers me if others act like they don't want to speak.  Don't figure I would care for them anyway :laugh: Plenty of friendly people out there so why worry about the few that are not


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 6, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

Yep very true. Guess I should look at it this way... they missed out on knowing me, ha-ha. I'm a fun person when you get to know me.   Maybe some of them need this sign - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## s.harrington (Mar 7, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

Snowbird...you should really go to BC.  The people are friendly even if they can't drive like we do.  A must if you get there though is to go to Victoria out on the Island and get some Swans oatmeal stout ale.


----------



## CliffHay (Mar 27, 2007)

RE: Why, why, why?

When referring to the French Canadians.... leave off the Canadians part ...

IT'S THE FRENCH.  Whether from Canada, France, or the Louisiana, they're all pretentious and superior.


----------



## gnomingroam (Mar 27, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

I am a Canadian from Ontario who has lived here in the U.S. for the last 20 years.  Although I have met a few French-Canadians who were nice as well as friendly and courteous, the majority of the others that I have had contact with are rude and obnoxious...I could fill a few pages with stories of their poor behaviour....from intentionally ignoring you, saying a friendly insult in french thinking you don't understand, to intentional wrong directions.  If you don't speak French-Canadian (not French, thats worse than English) they don't want anything to do with you....there have been very few exceptions unfortunately.  Many Canadians wish Quebec would separate like they threaten, but their words are always hollow in that respect as they use it as a bagaining chip to get special considerations from the Federal govt.


----------



## gnomingroam (Mar 27, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

I should say that the ones that I refer to are Quebec French-can


----------



## av8rix2 (Mar 27, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

Why would you judge all of Quebec by a few people?  You seem very small-minded to me.  I lived in Canada for two years, and I was treated well.  I lived in Italy, and I had a blast.  I have lived in the the Northeastern US, the Western US, Texas and the South, and I have always found people that I like; and there are always a few that I wouldn't care to have as friends.  But I never would judge all of the people in a given area by a few.


----------



## gnomingroam (Mar 28, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

av8rix2: if you read my post above that and I will quote here, "Although I have met a few French-Canadians who were nice as well as friendly and courteous, 
the majority of the others that I have had contact with are rude and obnoxious."  
    and 'I should say that the ones that I refer to are Quebec French-can'

I stated the majority that I have met.....but I guess you just saw what you wanted to.....I lived in Canada for 20 years, served in their military for 10 of those and met many french-canadians who served also and were my friends,,,, their own opinion matched mine.  So where did I slam all of Quebecers?  As to the feeling of many toward quebecers and separation, study up on Canadian politics. Please read posts with more care before resorting to name-calling due to your own negligent reading.


----------



## av8rix2 (Mar 28, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

I came to this web site because I thought is was for RVing subjects.  But when someone logs on to complain about others, then I know that I am on the wrong site.  When someone complains like this, it says alot more about their character then it could ever say about the ones being complained about.

I know my history.  And if weren't for the French, there is a good possibility that the United States of America would be under English rule.  

I also know why the French are in Quebec and why others are in Louisiana.


----------



## gnomingroam (Mar 28, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

Even though I have had bad experiences with Qebec French Canadians and I say the latter due to the fact that I have NOT encountered it to any high degree with people from other than that origin, I have not and still continue not to pre-judge anyone, whether by age, race, sex, color, religion or orientation.  I lived there from age 11-32 and this issue manifested itself at all ages.  I do not know why this occurs, but it does exist.  I have tried to find and understand the reason for this as politics doesnt seem to fit....maybe it is routed in Canadian history   or maybe it is plain and simple predjudice.


----------



## gnomingroam (Mar 28, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

But when someone logs on to complain about others, then I know that I am on the wrong site. When someone complains like this, it says alot more about their character then it could ever say about the ones being complained about.  Do you mean like this? Why would you judge all of Quebec by a few people? You seem very small-minded to me

stop being a hypocrite....and you are correct about the United States and the "FRENCH" as opposed to French-Canadian who sided with the colonies only to stick it to the english...and also sided with the Confederacy against the Union....

The French-speaking people of Quebec are not French with the exception of origin 500 years ago, they have a different and seperately distinct culture than people from France.  There are also Acadians (New Brunswick and Nova Scotia) who immigrated to the south as well as the Metis culture of Manitoba who mixed with the indigenous Indian population whose culture is also separate and distinct.  All have contributed to the history of Canada and some have been persecuted and hunted down like the Indians of the Great plains of the USA (the metis)

Finally, give up with the attacks...we are all entitled to our opinions....I have tried to give mine and backed it up with personal experiences and/or other facts.  If you would like to discuss this further with me, send me an email rather than wasting the forums time.  You can get email by clicking on the WWW.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 28, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

Snowbird,
We have had a mixed experience with the French speaking Canadians. Last fall, we spent about two weeks in Quebec City and Montreal. We had a wonderful time while there and we had only good experiences, with one minor gripe. That is that we found many of them to be very quick to tell us how they like Americans, but not our government. While I'm not always a fan of our government either, we got pretty tired of our hosts telling us that, even while seeking our business in their establishments. 

On the other hand, we have just completed a three month stay in a San Antonio RV park that get a lot of folks from Canada, mostly from Quebec, Ontario and a few from Manitoba and Saskatchewan. It is quite common for those from Quebec to come in groups and when they do, seldom to any of them speak to or in any way acknowledge the presence of those who do not speak French. We find those from Ontario and the other provinces to be mostly very friendly and nice and became really good friends with a couple who spent a month next to us, from Ontario. We plan to visit them at their home next year. They were wonderful folks! 

Last summer, while in far north Maine, we spent a great deal of time visiting New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, and Prince Edward Island. We had a great time and found everyone there to be quite friendly and helpful to American visitors. And PEI must be the most friendly place in the entire world!  Over all, we have found most Canadian folks to be very friendly and we enjoy spending time with them and plan to see more of Canada this summer. We did find that those who spoke French were much less friendly than any of the others, but we wonder if it may be partly that some of them are not comfortable speaking our language? When we visit Quebec, we do try to be friendly to all who we come into contact with, but we still tend to spend most of our time with people who speak our language.

We too have found that our English speaking Canadian friends are not often complimentary about their French speaking countrymen.


----------



## gnomingroam (Mar 29, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

Kirk, good post.
I used to think that comfort with the language was the reason for this but discounted it for the following reasons:
Canada is officially a bi-lingal country...by that I mean, government and provinces must communicate in both languages equally, ie road signs, official documents, intent etc.
In 1977, the province of Quebec overwhelmingly voted that the official language in the province to be French and only French, ie same as above.
I know a lot of Mainers who say that they get the same behavior every summer mostly in the Old Orchard Beach and Saco area which gets deluged by tourists coming in from Quebec.  In that area they have been made to feel unwelcome in their own towns and state however it is tolerated due to the large tourist dollar influence in a state that is not the richest in the country(but certainly one of the most scenic).

Hello is a universal greeting especially with a friendly wave...it can even be followed by "Je non parle Anglais" in the reply....I would get their meaning....I have travelled all over the world and had very little trouble communicating with people even with no clue how to speak their language.  I do not believe lack of linguistic skill to be an excuse for rudeness or standoffish behavior.  I hope that an objective view of how some French-Canadians are perceived may permit those that are that way to re-evaluate their behavior.  You are correct that many English-speaking Canadians do not think of most French-Canadians in a complimentay manner, unfortunately.  If they do not have a basis, that is bigotry.  I have not seen much bigotry in Canada and the only province I have not been to was the Yukon.  That being said, I will always greet in a friendly manner no matter where I am...if no courteous reply is returned, then it is their loss.

BTW, many communities in Canada have free camping areas some including utilities...they have an honor donation system, nothing is expected, any is appreciated.  One very beautiful place is Churchill Park in Cambridge Ontario.  90 miles from Niagara, 60 from Toronto and 10 from one of the largest Mennonite communities in the country....the farmers market in Kitchener is well known and appreciated from its fresh foods and beautiful wares.


----------



## gnomingroam (Mar 29, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

to be fair, the Supreme court of Canada ruled the 1977 law to be unconstitutional, however compliance has been fought vigorously to outright disregarded.  But enact the same laws in other provinces for pro-english and Quebec wails like banshees being dragged by the heels...hahaha...go figure huh?
many large corporations have resisted this mandatoy regulation of how they communicate which has cost them dearly in lost business prospects from the global community as well as stiff fines from the Office quÃ©bÃ©cois de la langue franÃ§aise which is more commonly known in Canada as the "language police" which I personally always thought of as draconian.


----------



## gnomingroam (Mar 29, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

SnowbirdInFlight, after thinking long and hard on this subject which has vexed me for a very long time and I have not thought about it in a while, I think that I may have an answer or part of it to your question as to Why, Why, Why?

to sum it up, Cultural Idenity Crisis---I suspect that many Quebec francophones feel an overwhelming need to protect there language and culture which either perceived or real, is threatened by cultural assimilation that occurred throughout the rest of Canada due to immigration of other ethnic groups.  Many ethnic group have in fact assimilated into what is now Canada.  These groups still retain their culture with maintenance of language being more personal (family) or community oriented and english eventually becoming their primary language.  Quebec has always resisted this and always demanded equal billing for francophone language and culture even though their numbers equate to 20% of the population vs 60% with English as their mother tongue.  The other 20% being comprised of various other languages, ie Chinese and German.  It may be that this cultural identity is impressed on their young much like indoctrination.  I believe that even here in the U.S., we are slowly starting to see resistance to the "melting pot" as certain groups here expect similar considerations.  If you spoke to them in French you would probably receive a warm hello and welcome, even outside of Quebec where English is the primary language but not due to a lack of comfort with trying to speak English.  Many francophones understand English as good as you or I through necessity in many workplaces due to corporate refusal to go along with Francophone language requirements and a need to communicate in English when necessary.  An example is Bank of Montreal which was the largest bank in Canada.  It changed its name to BMO Financial Group and moved its Corporate operations as well as all senior staff to Toronto rather than submit to Quebec language laws.  As I stated, many francophone understand and speak English, they just choose not to.

I think I have finally answer this puzzle that has plagued me for years.  Even though I have had many francophone friends and half being from Quebec, they would always avoid that question.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 29, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

I believe if we are to travel to particular location we as RV'ers should know what to expect.  That is what this forum is for. So to say this subject has nothing to do with RV'ing is short sighted.  Some people do not like to say anything negative about anyone or any product, for fear of hurting someone's feelings.  That is called being politically correct and it is being applied to the extreme lately.  If the French Canadians don't like us, why should we go there or defend their poor manners.  It's time to get our heads out.


----------



## gnomingroam (Mar 29, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

I completely agree, even though I wouldn't personally travel to many areas of the middle-east, and I am not making a comparison by any stretch of the imagination, I would certainly like to know about issues that would be relevent to my stay. Everyone can benefit when dialog is open, honest, and without malice.


----------



## gnomingroam (Mar 29, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

Well, maybe South Central L.A. would have been a better analogy haha although, I don't know, the middle-east might be safer!!!


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 29, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

Well, like I said, I'm always willing to give them another chance. Maybe we'll try Manitoba and see how friendly they are there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's just that I always thought a smile and a wave of the hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 was a universal thing and transcended the language barrier. I mean really, how hard is it to just raise your hand and give a little wave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or even a slight nod of the head? Maybe it's because I was raised in a small town where everyone was always waving and saying hi to each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You would think that them being in our country they would pick up on a few of our habits.


----------



## benwd (Mar 29, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

I lived in Alberta some years ago and have travelled Canada a lot. The Canadians feel the same way you do about French Canadians.


----------



## gnomingroam (Mar 29, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

SnowBirdInFlight, thank you, thank you, thank you, for the Vet link, what a plethora of great info, especially PTSD.  I have two sons over there right now, the older one will be coming home in a few weeks (permanently) and the other returning from deployment in 3 months with 2 years to go.  I don't mind saying, I am scared to death as I suspect it is affecting my oldest.   God knows I hope I am wrong.  This will make for good reading.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 29, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?



You're very welcome Joe and welcome to the board!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm sure I speak for everyone on this board when I say I pray for your sons safe return and give them a heartfelt thank you for their service to our wonderful country. It's men like these that keep all of us safe and free here at home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Feel free to visit the VIN message board anytime and all the vets there are more than willing to help you with any questions on PTSD or any other problem our veterans have to deal with after returning home.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 29, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

Hey gnomingroam, welcome to the forum.  I thank your sons for their service.  Both my sons have served in the Air National Guard for over 20 years.  I'm a proud father and am glad that we still have individuals in this Great Country willing to give all so the rest of us can say as we please,  do what we like and go where we want.  RVing is great in the Land of the Free and Home of the Brave.


----------



## patrice (Mar 29, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

:blackeye: ok now i no why i did not have to much chance whit my other post in the full timer tread!i am a french canadian if you have any question i will try to anwser them onestly!  there is no reason why the people here look lees nicer than the others! but maybe explanation?sometime these french speaking person dont speek well english and they are shy?and it is normal that the oter canadian think why are bizarre in the army we have to go to the court to have instruction in french if they by new equipment all kind of these thing happend all the time for us in canada ! it is not easy to be different in north america now! french canadian where the one that bring Lewis and clark in the west! i dont think that we have nothing againts the us ,most of the people here have relative in us like me my grant mather was born in wyoming i have cousin in alabama ,texas and it is to bad the way it is going i will try slowly to change your perception!
Patrice ! :blackeye:


----------



## gnomingroam (Mar 29, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

Hi Patrice, thank you for your help in understanding this issue.  The question has been asked, ie why why why however, I am not sure I understand your answer.  My question is due to questions arising from thinking about the original so its answer may help understand the bigger picture.  As to the Canadian Army, I served in the Canadian Navy from 76 to 86 and understand the difficulties francophones faced.  However, not everything can be translated in a timely manner especially when dealing with new equipment. It is worse when it is a foreign supplier.  Cost is also a factor.  But, unlike yourself who makes a good faith attempt at communication in a language that is not native to you, many will not.  As I stated in an earlier post, 60% of the population in Canada speaks English with Fr. following in 2nd place with 20%.  I knew many that went through the language immersion program and quite successfully I might add.  One of the greatest burdens on the Canadian economic picture has been due to being held hostage to mandatory bi-lingulalism by a fifth of the population to be imposed on only 4/5 of its population.  ie, exempting Quebec.  I took 5 years of French in high school (it was mandatory but i was fine with that).  I think that the people of Quebec and its government could make the situation better by being part of the solution which unfortunately I feel they fall far short on.  The French I took was Parisian French due to it being considered one of the four higher languages. (university legalise).  Speaking it to a francophone however honorable the intention, was met with a gaze equivilent to kicking their mother.  So I guess the real question is why their is an animosity to anything other than French-Canadian?

computer aided translation provided for clarity, 
Bonjour Patrice, merci de votre aide dans l'arrangement cette issue. On a posÃ© la question, IE pourquoi pourquoi pourquoi cependant, je ne suis pas sÃ»r je comprenez votre rÃ©ponse. Ma question est due aux questions rÃ©sultant de penser Ã  l'original ainsi sa rÃ©ponse peut aider Ã  comprendre l'image plus grande. Quant Ã  l'armÃ©e canadienne, j'ai servi dans la marine canadienne de 76 Ã  86 et comprends les francophones de difficultÃ©s faits face. Cependant, pas tout peut Ãªtre traduit d'une faÃ§on opportune particuliÃ¨rement en traitant le nouvel Ã©quipement. Il est plus mauvais quand c'est un fournisseur Ã©tranger. Le coÃ»t est Ã©galement un facteur. Mais, Ã  la diffÃ©rence de vous-mÃªme qui fait une tentative de bonne foi de communication dans une langue qui n'est pas indigÃ¨ne Ã  vous, beaucoup pas . Comme j'ai Ã©noncÃ© dans un poteau plus tÃ´t, 60% de la population au Canada parle anglais avec la vue suivant dans le 2Ã¨me endroit avec 20%. J'ai su que beaucoup qui sont passÃ©s par le programme d'immersion de langue et tout Ã  fait avec succÃ¨s je pourrais m'ajouter. Un des plus grands fardeaux sur l'image Ã©conomique canadienne a Ã©tÃ© dÃ» Ã  Ãªtre tenu en otage du Bi-lingulalism obligatoire par un cinquiÃ¨me de la population Ã  imposer seulement Ã  4/5 de sa population. IE, exemptant le QuÃ©bec. J'ai pris 5 ans du franÃ§ais dans le lycÃ©e (il Ã©tait obligatoire mais j'Ã©tais trÃ¨s bien avec celui). Je pense que les personnes du QuÃ©bec et de son gouvernement pourraient rendre la situation meilleure en faisant partie de la solution qui malheureusement je me sens qu'elles tombent short lointain sur. Les FranÃ§ais que j'ai pris Ã©taient FranÃ§ais parisien dÃ» Ã  lui Ã©tant considÃ©rÃ© une des quatre langues plus Ã©levÃ©es (l'universitÃ© lÃ©galisent). La parlant cependant Ã  un honorable francophone l'intention, a Ã©tÃ© rencontrÃ©e un regard fixe equivilent Ã  donner un coup de pied leur mÃ¨re. Ainsi je devine que la vraie question est pourquoi leur est une animositÃ© Ã  n'importe quoi autre que FranÃ§ais-Canadien ?


----------



## gnomingroam (Mar 29, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

Thank you all for you kind words regarding my lads, you people are in the 50% category who do care about our men and women in uniform... yes, I am very proud of them for their sacrifice.  I hope they do not return to a hate-filled America (not all Americans) like some did during Vietnam.  I had a friend who returned from there who unfortunately could not handle it.  His pain was exaserbated by this and he ended it.  So you can understand my fears.  That was the past and in no way necessarily reflects on the future, however, I have never been able to get over his passing.
God Bless


----------



## patrice (Mar 30, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

:blackeye: well you no french is everything except a foreing language in north america a dilution append but french was spoke in all what is now the us ,st louis was a french town! the first mayor of san -fransico was a fellow from montreal in fact i is burried here and a funny fact is that is brother was also the mayor of montreal at the same time !look at a telephone book anywhere and you will be amase how many french name you will see fun fact to is there is more french desendant in the us than we are here in quebec now! i really think that we hare the same people whit a diiferent background history made us different but also history can make a chage in the future! the hate of other canadian is like a nationnal sport in canada we are like the black shepp of the contry but now it is changing slolwy !2 month ago we have bing recongnize as a nation !and for that french if there is no law a few yaers and it is finish


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 30, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

I made a really scary discovery the other day.  My Great grandmother besides being an immediate descendant of Mormon pioneers (Great-Great Grandfather RV'ed in covered wagon across the Plains with Brigham Young) is of Royal Scottish Stewart blood.  What is dismaying is that the royal Scottish Stewart's are descended from Breton (France) in the Norman Invasions in 1066.  That means I have "French" blood coursing through my veins.  What next.  :laugh: Oh well as beautiful, historic, quaint, and educational as Quebec City is, I probably won't go back due to the difficulties encountered with the French Canadians.  I felt very uncomfortable there.

It is probably time to move off this subject and on to more constructive RVing issues.  We each need to make up our own minds about RVing in Quebec. :angry:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 30, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

" It is probably time to move off this subject and on to more constructive RVing issues. We each need to make up our own minds about RVing in Quebec. "

'bout time somebody came to their senses!!


----------



## patrice (Mar 30, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

was only trying to help ? will not post no more ! maybe one day i will try to make you come here for a summer ride on the dark side of america   :evil:

By 
take care 
Patrice!


----------



## gnomingroam (Mar 30, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

Thank you Patrice, I think your answer gave us a better insight. "was only trying to help ?"   And in my eyes, you did help answer the question.  Bon Chance!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 9, 2007)

Re: Why, why, why?

I've alerted the moderator to this post.

There's no need to comment further.  

(This was a thread that should never have been started on an RV forum anyway.  IMHO.)


----------

